# Mosquito Lagoon



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

I am pretty sure I heard we are now allowed to post boating reports in regional sections, my apologies if I am wrong...

Went down South today and fished Mosquito Lagoon with my BIL. One of the best days on ML we have had in years. Wind was houling around 15-20, so we tucked up inside leeward shorelines. After poling around and having sporatic shots at a few fish, out of nowhere we had a school of reds on the bow. This school was at least 100-150 fish. I managed this upper slot fish (never measured him), and BIL had 2 fish spit flies before the school moved on.










After the release, it was my turn on the poling platform. Crawled around for about 30 minutes when all of a sudden a huge school was running parallel to us. It was a different school because we found it in the opposite direction as the last one had traveled. Funny thing is, they normally dont school up until winter time, and I had not seen a school in ML in a few years. And today, 2 schools in less than an hour. BIL managed this beauty on the long rod. Went searchign for tarpon to finish the day before noon. Found no poons but did see a 25-30" snook just sitting topwater in a shallow creek. Very cool sight.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------

